# Please say a Prayer Update post 46



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

for my Steve. He was just diagnosed with pancreatitis and possibly has to have his gall bladder removed. Poor baby had a fever of 103.8 degrees at 4am. We are out east at the moment. Steve is in a hospital in Riverhead, but, we'll be heading to a NY hospital as soon as we are able. 

My Steve has been through so much, I guess I have, too. I believe in the power of prayer, especially with this amazing group of members. Thank you all. I love you.

I'm going to bed with my poor girls. I had to put them in a room by themselves when the medics arrived. It was horrible. I know they'll be ok, though.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh gosh! I do hope that he is is going to be ok! prayers for him, you, and the girls!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMGosh, I sure will. Hugs from all of us!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Kerry i will definitely keep Steve in my prayers.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug: Love you Girlfriend.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kerry - Hon, I can't believe this. Am sending lots of prayers to Steve and you. Yes, you do want to get to a NYC hospital...the East End of LI is kind of limited. Is he being transported by ambulette or can you take him? 
My mom had her gall bladder out after her heart surgery and she did great and was in her 80's so I'm sure he'll be fine. She couldn't even have the laproscopic because of her heart but she did so well with normal surgery at Lenox Hill Hospital. Keep us posted. Steve must have been in so much pain - poor sweetie. We love you both and I'm sure the girls will be okay. Love you!!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Keeping Steve in my prayers.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh no! :-( Prayers coming from me definitely! My mother in law just got out of the hospital after being diagnosed with pancreatitis. She is doing much better now and is expected to make a full recovery...with changes to diet.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh no! I will keep him in my thoughts. Please keep us updated on how he is doing!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Kerry, I am just now seeing this........Is Steve going to have the gallbladder removed without cutting him completely open. Remember my sister that had the really bad heart attack. Right after she had it, 2 months later, she had her gallbladder removed. It may be that they can't do the robotic thing but I sure hope they can. She is doing beautifully now and no pain......Good luck to Steve and I will say prayers for him and for you. Bless your heart, hang in there and let us know how he is doing. Sending love and hugs to the both of you!!!!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Kerry,

You are in my thoughts. If I can do anything to help, please contact me.

Allie


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Kerry,

Praying for you and Steve.... 

Hugs,
Debbie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You're both in my prayers. Gall Bladder surgery is much easier today than it use to be. I'm sure he'll be fine in no time.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh I'm so sorry Kerry. I sure will be praying for Steve and for you and your girls. Poor guy, he must have felt really awful. You'll feel better for cuddling with those babies. I hope Steve is better and fast. Love you.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Poor Steve must be feeling completely miserable. Sending positive thoughts for the speediest of recoveries. {{{{hugs}}}} for you both!!!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Prayers for you, Steve, and the girls :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh Kerry, sure will be saying prayers for your Steve! My hubby went thu that a few years back... was a bit scarey there at first (drs said blood tests levels were dngerously high). They did get him straightened out , and he too had to have gall bladder out. I think they said a gallstone had blocked the common duct,and caused the pancreatic issue.
His surgeon, however, told us 1/2 of his collegues would opt to surgery then and there... and 1/2 would opt for more 'healing' of pancreas and overall body 'recoup' and he was of the second group. he wanted him to go home and recoup for 2-3 weeks then do the surgery, which is what we did. It worked out very well for him!!! had the lapro-surgery for gall bladder and was amazingly 'easy' recovery!
God bless you, hon, and Steve too... know this is very stressful for you!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Keeping you and Steve in my thoughts - Hoping for a speedy recovey*! rayer:rayer:rayer::Flowers 2:


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

:grouphug: please take care :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

So sorry to hear this news. Praying for both of you. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your Steve's problems. rayer: rayer: rayer: It all sounds pretty scary.  :grouphug: I hope everything goes ok.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers and love heading your way!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Prayers for you.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Praying for Steve. Keep us posted.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Kerry i am so sorry to read this...Hopefully Steve will be well enough to make the trip back to the city..:grouphug:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aw man... prayers for Steverayer:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh dear Kerry, you and Steve are in my prayers absolutely. Love you and God will shine on both of you.

I can only imagine the time you both were having with the medics and all. That is so scarey. Bless you sweetheart and Bless Steve. 

In my prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kerry -- how's Steve today? Am still sending prayers your way.:grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG Kerry! I'm so sorry. You bet I'm sending massive prayers for you, Steve and the girls. Praying everything will be ok.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Just checking to see if there's an update on Steve...continuing with the prayers.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I will definitely keep your husband and you in my prayers.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Kerry, lots of prayers and good wishes being sent to all of you. Steve is where he needs to be and will get the care he needs. Don't forget to take care of you, too.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

OH Kerry i'm so sorry i missed this ..poor steve .sending prayers for both of you ..xx jo.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm just now seeing this for the first time. My heart sunk when I read your post. You and Steve are in my prayers today. :grouphug: Please, update when you can.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Lots of prayers for Steve, I will light a candle as well.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Thinking of you today, Kerry . . .


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

KAG said:


> for my Steve. He was just diagnosed with pancreatitis and possibly has to have his gall bladder removed. Poor baby had a fever of 103.8 degrees at 4am. We are out east at the moment. Steve is in a hospital in Riverhead, but, we'll be heading to a NY hospital as soon as we are able.
> 
> My Steve has been through so much, I guess I have, too. I believe in the power of prayer, especially with this amazing group of members. Thank you all. I love you.
> 
> ...


 
*Heavenly Father, I thank you for the joy you bring to each of us every day, for the trials that test our joy and our faith, we need you and we know we can do nothing without you. Precious Steve needs your healing touch, you know everything about him, every breath he takes, every hair on his head, Lord touch his body bring healing to him, take his pain and give him rest, comfort Kerry, give her your peace that passes all understanding. I thank you for your miracle of healing on Steve. In Jesus name I pray. Amen*


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

i am only just seeing this now, gosh i am so sorry to hear this. Your both in my thoughts and prayers xx


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kerry -- I'm just seeing this post. Sending lots and lots of prayers your way for your dear Steve, and I will be going by St. Timothy's on my way home this evening to light a candle.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

off to bed soon .kerry i love you both ,so many prayers on the way to you ..take care of your self my special friend x


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:grouphug::grouphugh Kerry I'm sorry, I'm just seeing this now and will be saying prayers for you both. I hope Steve is feeling better today. How are you doing ?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I keep checking back her to see if there is an update......thinking of you and Steve and hoping and praying he has already had his surgery.........:wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Kerry, I am just seeing your post now as we were away this weekend. Hope the meds are starting to kick in and that Steve feels a little better.Will pray for both of you :grouphug::flowers: rayer:rayer:.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Sending good thoughts & many prayers your way for Steve & you too.:grouphug: Hope he's doing better today.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, you guys are the best! 

Steve is doing well. His pancreas is doing better. His amylase and lipase numbers are coming down, which is awesome. The numbers have a way to go yet. Still taking 2 antibiotics intravenously. Temperature is normal. Yeah baby!!!

Most likely, his gall bladder will still have to be removed. Hopefully, laproscopically. {I think I just made up a word} In the past, Steve has had a triple bypass, a AAA, a gastric bypass, and, oh yes, a heart attack. Just call me Flo. Short for Florence Nightingale. LOL 

Have a great night, all.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praise the Lord, Kerry, I will continue my prayers for your Steve and for you my friend get some rest. ok


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Just now reading this. I'll keep Steve in my prayers for continued improvement. Hang in there!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

KAG said:


> Aww, you guys are the best!
> 
> Steve is doing well. His pancreas is doing better. His amylase and lipase numbers are coming down, which is awesome. The numbers have a way to go yet. Still taking 2 antibiotics intravenously. Temperature is normal. Yeah baby!!!
> 
> ...


Kerry and I talked on the phone today. Kerry, bless her heart, was talking to me outside of the hospital as the ambulance sirens went off and on! Kerry, sweetie, you and Steve continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. Call any time you need me ... but, you know that already. 

I was going to tell you to give Steve a pat on the head from me ... :HistericalSmiley: but, just tell him I said hello again. Give the girls gentle pats and cuddles from me. :wub::wub::wub:

I love you, girlfriend. Sweet dreams.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad to hear Steve is improving,let's pray it continues...sounds like he's a stong one,to go through so much.... It's amazing how love makes us strong.
Hugs and prayers!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

KAG said:


> Aww, you guys are the best!
> 
> Steve is doing well. His pancreas is doing better. His amylase and lipase numbers are coming down, which is awesome. The numbers have a way to go yet. Still taking 2 antibiotics intravenously. Temperature is normal. Yeah baby!!!
> 
> ...


Oh Kerry - I'm so relieved that Steve's doing better. Really, gall bladder surgery isn't that big a thing. But they might not be able to do it lapriscopically (how the heck do they spell or pronounce that?) because of the heart by-pass. At least in my mom's case they couldn't because of the pressure from whatever they fill the area with (gas?) I guess to get in and do what they do - put too much strain on her heart. They test that ahead of time I believe. But even the full surgery wasn't that big a deal for her and she was way older. 
So Kerry my dear -- what is AAA? Was Steve towed? :HistericalSmiley: Have no idea what that is but indeed you might be able to go from Flo to Dr. Flo if this keeps up. My mother looked at it as as getting all new parts and pushed for a good warrantee 
We're all still sending plenty of prayers and I am thrilled that Steve's improving. Please take care of yourself. Are you on the island or back in the city yet? Sending you lots of love and if you need anything, just shout.:hugging:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Kerry - I'm so relieved that Steve's doing better. Really, gall bladder surgery isn't that big a thing. But they might not be able to do it lapriscopically (how the heck do they spell or pronounce that?) because of the heart by-pass. At least in my mom's case they couldn't because of the pressure from whatever they fill the area with (gas?) I guess to get in and do what they do - put too much strain on her heart. They test that ahead of time I believe. But even the full surgery wasn't that big a deal for her and she was way older.
> So Kerry my dear -- what is AAA? Was Steve towed? :HistericalSmiley: Have no idea what that is but indeed you might be able to go from Flo to Dr. Flo if this keeps up. My mother looked at it as as getting all new parts and pushed for a good warrantee
> We're all still sending plenty of prayers and I am thrilled that Steve's improving. Please take care of yourself. Are you on the island or back in the city yet? Sending you lots of love and if you need anything, just shout.:hugging:


Kerry, I'm happy to read Steve has improved. Gee, all his medical issues in the past and now the gallbladder. Sorry to hear about that. From what Sue wrote above it would suggest the laparoscopic method won't be an option. Please know everyone here at SM is wishing the best for you and Steve. :hugging:

Sue, in some circles AAA does indicate a towing company, but I believe Kerry meant it to be the abbreviation for Abdominal Aortic Aneurysm (AAA) operation.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh wow........so glad Steve is feeling better.:chili: Yes, get that gallbladder out~I know you hate him being in such pain. Get some rest yourself dear Kerry......will conitinue prayers.........:heart:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Oh kerry i'm so glad ,what a releif for both of you .sending you the biggest hug from across the pond ,take care nurse flo xxxx


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

sending good thoughts and prayers your way for Steve and you (((hugs)))


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Good news - praying that things continue to improve.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Glad to hear your husband's doing better.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Glad to hear that Steve is improving...will keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great news Kerry:aktion033:, that's a relief to say the least. take care. :grouphug::grouphug: I hope he is better and home soon.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Kerry - I'm so relieved that Steve's doing better. Really, gall bladder surgery isn't that big a thing. But they might not be able to do it lapriscopically (how the heck do they spell or pronounce that?) because of the heart by-pass. At least in my mom's case they couldn't because of the pressure from whatever they fill the area with (gas?) I guess to get in and do what they do - put too much strain on her heart. They test that ahead of time I believe. But even the full surgery wasn't that big a deal for her and she was way older.
> So Kerry my dear -- what is AAA? Was Steve towed? :HistericalSmiley: Have no idea what that is but indeed you might be able to go from Flo to Dr. Flo if this keeps up. My mother looked at it as as getting all new parts and pushed for a good warrantee
> We're all still sending plenty of prayers and I am thrilled that Steve's improving. Please take care of yourself. Are you on the island or back in the city yet? Sending you lots of love and if you need anything, just shout.:hugging:


LOL @ "Was Steve towed?" Sue...you crack me up! 

:chili::chili:So happy to read a positive update Kerry!!!!!!!! Continued prayers!!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Kerry, I haven't been on SM for a few days so I'm just now seeing this. I'm glad Steve is doing better. I'll add my prayers for you and Steve and hope to see a really positive update soon.
Hugs to you both.
:grouphug:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Glad to see that things are going in the positive direction. Prayers for you and your dear Steve.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

KAG said:


> Aww, you guys are the best!
> 
> Steve is doing well. His pancreas is doing better. His amylase and lipase numbers are coming down, which is awesome. The numbers have a way to go yet. Still taking 2 antibiotics intravenously. Temperature is normal. Yeah baby!!!
> 
> ...


This is great news! :chili: I remember you and Steve's photo with your granddaughter. :wub: You and Steve make a beautiful couple and both of you look fantastic...the picture of health.  I'm not surprised with all your love and care....Steve has done so well.... and will continue to do so after his gall bladder surgery.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Kerry -- thanks for the update. Sounds like good news. I'm still sending lots of prayers your way and I did go to St. Timothy's last night and lit a candle for Steve.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i just read this but i will definitely be praying for everything to continue getting better for steve , and a big hug to u n the girls from me !!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad he's doing better! Hugs from us!!!!!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm glad that things are going better for Steve. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Kerry, I'm sending prayers up right now for your Steve. I hope he's ok. I know that can be pretty darn painful. HUGS for you.:hugging:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

how's Steve doing tonight


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Kerry I'm so glad Steve is doing better. You must be exhausted. I hope they can get that gall bladder out soon. He'll feel so much better then and you will too. Get some rest so you can put your Flo costume on again hon.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Kerry, I hope your husband recovers well. So very sorry to read that he's been ill. Please know that you both are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Kerry sending prayers and good wishes your way.

xxo0000xxxxx000000
Leslie & Moxie


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Thinking of you and Steve this morning! I hope you both are doing well. Please know I am still saying prayers for you both~~~Let us hear from you when you get time. :heart:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

KAG said:


> Aww, you guys are the best!
> 
> Steve is doing well. His pancreas is doing better. His amylase and lipase numbers are coming down, which is awesome. The numbers have a way to go yet. Still taking 2 antibiotics intravenously. Temperature is normal. Yeah baby!!!
> 
> ...


Kerry, the news sounds encouraging. The gall baladder operation isn't so bad, Stan recovered in about a week or two. Steve may have a lot of health problems, but Stan has him beat! ....you can call me....Crazy, LOL.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank you all. I love you. 

Waiting for a call from the hospital to be able to pick up Steve. I have the girls with me. We'll be heading back to the city for more fun. LOL Yes, gall bladder must be removed. Pancreas is inflammation free. Blood work almost 100%. 

Praying we get a call back from Dr. Marina Kurian, Steve's bariatric surgeon. This woman is the best there is. We take everything she says as gospel.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:hugging:


KAG said:


> Thank you all. I love you.
> 
> Waiting for a call from the hospital to be able to pick up Steve. I have the girls with me. We'll be heading back to the city for more fun. LOL Yes, gall bladder must be removed. Pancreas is inflammation free. Blood work almost 100%.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan! Happy the inflammation's down and bloodwork is better. :chili: Let us know what the good doctor says. Which hospital? Lots of love and prayers.:hugging: If you need me, let me know.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

KAG said:


> Thank you all. I love you.
> 
> Waiting for a call from the hospital to be able to pick up Steve. I have the girls with me. We'll be heading back to the city for more fun. LOL Yes, gall bladder must be removed. Pancreas is inflammation free. Blood work almost 100%.
> 
> ...


That's wonderful news about his pancreas and blood work! :aktion033: My father had his gall bladder removed and did pretty well with the procedure and recovery. Steve really looks like he takes great care of himself/looks athletic and in great shape. That is such a plus going into any surgery. I look for him to not have any issues, whatsoever. Also, with your amazing medical team, that makes a world of difference....peace of mind, too. Take care of yourself, Kerry! You need to focus on you, too. Sending hugs and positive thoughts!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Great news kerry ,still praying ..hugs jo x


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I hope he recovers quickly and everything is better than ever very soon. I'm sending prayers his way and yours!! Please take care of the both of you.xoxoxo


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Again ladies, you are the best. 
We came back to the city last night. Steve was discharged. Steve spoke to his bariatric surgeon, Dr. Kurian, who will do the gall bladder surgery on October 22nd at NYU. This woman is brilliant and kind. Also, no one knows Steve's GI tract better than she. I was so happy to get the news, I think I was skipping! 
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoox


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Kerry, thank you for the update. I will be thinking of you both on Oct. 22 and praying for a successful surgery for Steve and a full and speedy recovery. That's wonderful news about his surgeon.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

just seeing this thread Kerry, so sorry Steve has been going through all this, and you too. i'm so glad he's better. sending hugs and prayers.:grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hugs and prayers from all of us! Fingers and fluffy toes crossed for a speedy recovery..


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Kerry so happy Steve did well with the pancreas and is home. Will be keeping him.....and YOU! in my prayers for successful upcoming surgery. I can't get to St. Patricks but sure will be lighting a candle at our local parish! :thumbsup:


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

Sending my prayers to you and Steve. Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

KAG said:


> Again ladies, you are the best.
> We came back to the city last night. Steve was discharged. Steve spoke to his bariatric surgeon, Dr. Kurian, who will do the gall bladder surgery on October 22nd at NYU. This woman is brilliant and kind. Also, no one knows Steve's GI tract better than she. I was so happy to get the news, I think I was skipping!
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxoox


 
Kerry I'm glad your home, I have had some issues and haven't spent much time on sm for a few days but have and still will be praying for your Steve. I love you stay strong:hugging:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so glad Steve is home Kerry. Under your good care I'm sure he will be ready for his surgery on the 22. I'm keeping you both in my prayers. Hugs.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

KAG said:


> Again ladies, you are the best.
> We came back to the city last night. Steve was discharged. Steve spoke to his bariatric surgeon, Dr. Kurian, who will do the gall bladder surgery on October 22nd at NYU. This woman is brilliant and kind. Also, no one knows Steve's GI tract better than she. I was so happy to get the news, I think I was skipping!
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxoox


Oh Kerry, we are skipping right along with you :chili: Isn't it such peace of mind, when our loved ones are in the best hands. It really helps so much.
More prayers for you and Steve, and the news sounds wonderful!!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Kerry...so happy to hear the good news. Before long your dh will be feeling like he's 20 again! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Kerry i'm so happy to hear that Steve was discharged. I'm still continuing to keep him in my prayers.:grouphug:rayer::grouphug: Love Ya Girlfriend.:hugging:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great to hear that Steve is home again Kerry, prayers for the 22nd but of course he'll come thru with flying colours.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Steve's surgery has been postponed to November 4th. Everything is fine. Thanks again for prayers and support.
xoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Glad to hear he's doing well!:Happy_Dance:



KAG said:


> Steve's surgery has been postponed to November 4th. Everything is fine. Thanks again for prayers and support.
> xoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Kerry, I have been away and just read about Steve. I'm glad he doing better and hope he will make a full recovery soon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kerry I've been praying for your Steve and will continue


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

It means the world to me. I love you all.
xoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

KAG said:


> Steve's surgery has been postponed to November 4th. Everything is fine. Thanks again for prayers and support.
> xoxoxoxoxoox


Kerry, thanks for the update. Continued prayers for you and Steve.


----------

